# Litter box backsplash



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Sometimes Harli pees over the back edge (& it's only the back - not at the front or sides) of the litter box. So a couple weeks ago I finally got the idea to make some backsplashes using plastic placemats & taping them on with duck tape.

Here they are. So far it's working great!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Great idea!!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

I'v taken the hood section of a covered box and cut it up so it makes a three sided shield..


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

What a GREAT idea! I love it when we can find simple fixes for big problems!!!


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That's a great idea -- and decorative too!  

We have the same litterbox and Murphy is the same way -- if he's going to go outside the box, it's on that back, highest side. I think they want to nestle their little hiney against something solid, so they feel more secure going.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Ha! Thats actually one of the reasons we don't have those high backed boxes set up anymore. Rochelle would always go over the back side at it's highest. Now that we have smaller sided boxes, she doesn't have that problem anymore, but thats a really smart easy way to fix a problem. And now if I ever need to get those high backed litter boxes out of storage again, I know of a quick easy fix for Rochelle! Thanks Nan!


----------

